# Trestolone Base



## Big Vin (Dec 24, 2015)

Came across some Trestolone Base that I've had stashed.
  What would YOU do with this?


Suspension with Ora Sweet/ OraPlus?

Transdermal with Phlojel or Salvo?

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Sully (Dec 25, 2015)

Anal suppositories.


----------



## Big Vin (Dec 25, 2015)

Guess you don't like Trest..


----------



## Sully (Dec 25, 2015)

Never tried it. It's orally active, so I'd most likely to the liquid oral route. No good reason to do something transdermal that can be swallowed.


----------



## Jonny (Dec 26, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> Never tried it. It's orally active, so I'd most likely to the liquid oral route. No good reason to do something transdermal that can be swallowed.



Why not an injectable? Better absorption right?


----------



## Sully (Dec 26, 2015)

If it's orally active, there shouldn't be any difference in effectiveness between taking orally and injecting. I'm all about limiting the number and size of injections. Don't shoot anything u can swallow. 

That's all just my opinion. Others prefer to shoot their orals. To each their own, but I've never seen any real evidence that proves it's more effective either way. All things being equal, I choose the easiest route.


----------



## DNP-Direct (Dec 27, 2015)

It will be more effective injecting than taking it orally


----------



## Sully (Dec 27, 2015)

DNP-Direct said:


> It will be more effective injecting than taking it orally



Is there any research that proves this out? I've never seen any, but I'm open to the idea if there's some sort of research behind it.


----------



## BigBob (Dec 28, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> Is there any research that proves this out? I've never seen any, but I'm open to the idea if there's some sort of research behind it.



I don't have research but when I use injectable anadrol and dbol. It has less negative effects on my gut and I believe it last longer in my system. More effective? Maybe / Maybe not. I would much rather pop a pill also.


----------



## Ricky_blobby (Jan 2, 2016)

Lil' Sully said:


> Anal suppositories.



Lmfao!


----------



## Ricky_blobby (Jan 2, 2016)

I've used Trest base in a topical at 75mg/ day and it worked well


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 8, 2016)

Ricky_blobby said:


> I've used Trest base in a topical at 75mg/ day and it worked well



What was your carrier,,DMSO,,SALVO?


----------



## Jonny (Jan 10, 2016)

Wouldnt DMSO be the best carrier?


----------



## DNP-Direct (Jan 10, 2016)

Lil' Sully said:


> Is there any research that proves this out? I've never seen any, but I'm open to the idea if there's some sort of research behind it.



From all personal experience I have seen better results from inj of a drug then taking it orally. Take winstrol, inj 50mg per day has never compared to taking 50mg orally a day.  But as far as research goes this study shows proof from what I'm saying.  Blood concentration levels are higher with injecting, they do not have the multiple passes through the liver which decreases bioavailability of the drug.

http://www.columbia.edu/itc/gsas/g9600/2004/GrazianoReadings/Drugabs.pdf


----------



## Ricky_blobby (Jan 13, 2016)

ASHOP said:


> What was your carrier,,DMSO,,SALVO?



Not sure, it was Olympus labs dermatr3st


----------



## Richard King (Aug 2, 2016)

testosterone base. 750mg/week is plenty. or an anabolic - deca or Eq at 400mg/week,  for optimum growth, a good oral like d-bol at 30mg/d or A-50 50mg/d.


----------



## Joenoarms (Apr 24, 2017)

Jonny said:


> Why not an injectable? Better absorption right?



Really old thread I know but I wanna say you should NEVER shoot something that isn't 100% sterile for injection. If its made to swallow you are risking a big problem. Tap water isn't sterile low risk but risk is still there but with something like this you really don't know if all the ingredients are safe. I just read that and wanted to let people know that incase someone else stumbles on this thread who might consider injecting oral winny or tren or whatever


----------

